# Magura MT5 und XT Schalthebel kombinieren



## xfr0stx (24. Februar 2016)

hi,

ich bin stolzer besitzer eines Radon Slide 150 9.0 2016 und mich nervt noch eine sache tierisch! Das Bike besitzt eine Magura MT5 Bremse und ein XT Schalthebel - nun könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie unaufgeräumt das Cockpit ist und ich finde einfach nicht die richtige Positino der Schalthebel/Bremse. Nun gibt es ja solche I-Spec dinger, welche das Cockpit aufräumt. Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen was ich da am besten nehme?

Danke!!


----------



## Toolkid (24. Februar 2016)

MT5 Hebel durch XT-Hebel ersetzen -> keine komischen Adapter notwendig und bessere Hebelergonomie.

Andererseits wirst du so oder so die I-Spec-Deckel für die Schalthebel benötigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xfr0stx (24. Februar 2016)

Das wären ca. 100 €... das ist mir vorerst zu krass... vor allem der aufwand - lassen sich denn überhaupt nur die hebel tauschen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Februar 2016)

xfr0stx schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich bin stolzer besitzer eines Radon Slide 150 9.0 2016 und mich nervt noch eine sache tierisch! Das Bike besitzt eine Magura MT5 Bremse und ein XT Schalthebel - nun könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie unaufgeräumt das Cockpit ist und ich finde einfach nicht die richtige Positino der Schalthebel/Bremse. Nun gibt es ja solche I-Spec dinger, welche das Cockpit aufräumt. Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen was ich da am besten nehme?
> 
> Danke!!


Magura hat so was für Sram und für Shimano in Vorbereitung soll ev. im Frühjahr lieferbar sein.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## xfr0stx (24. Februar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Magura hat so was für Sram und für Shimano in Vorbereitung soll ev. im Frühjahr lieferbar sein.   Gruß Bodo


Quelle?


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Februar 2016)

xfr0stx schrieb:


> Quelle?


Magura!!??!!


----------



## Kiefer (24. Februar 2016)

Geht mit dem hier...

https://r2-bike.com/Hope-Matchmaker-tech-hebel-bremse-Shimano-XTR-Schalthebel

Fahre die MT7 mit XTR Schalthebeln damit.


----------



## xfr0stx (24. Februar 2016)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Geht mit dem hier...
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/Hope-Matchmaker-tech-hebel-bremse-Shimano-XTR-Schalthebel
> 
> Fahre die MT7 mit XTR Schalthebeln damit.


Danke! Gehts dann auch bei MT5 und XT 8000? Weißt du das?


----------



## Kiefer (24. Februar 2016)

Kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten, ob der Adapter auch zur neuen Shimano Gruppe passt.
Frag mal hier im Forum !
Hier gibt's eine extra Thread MT5/MT7


----------



## Toolkid (24. Februar 2016)

xfr0stx schrieb:


> Das wären ca. 100 €... das ist mir vorerst zu krass... vor allem der aufwand - lassen sich denn überhaupt nur die hebel tauschen?


Die XT-Bremshebel kosten 33€ und ja die lassen sich problemlos austauschen.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du momentan die Schalthebel mit eigener Klemmschelle hast. Selbst wenn du einen Adapter für die Magurahebel  kriegst, musst du die Schalthebel immer noch auf den I-Spec-Deckel umrüsten, sonst kann der Adapter nirgends andocken.
Summasumarum sparst du bestenfalls etwas bei den Adaptern im Vergleich zu den XT-Bremshebeln, aber teuer wird es trotzdem. 
Ob das soviel aufgeräumter aussehen wird als so wie es jetzt ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Schnipp (24. Februar 2016)

Gibt es für die 11x XT Schalthebel überhaupt schon die I-Spec Deckel einzeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xfr0stx (24. Februar 2016)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Die XT-Bremshebel kosten 33€ und ja die lassen sich problemlos austauschen.
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du momentan die Schalthebel mit eigener Klemmschelle hast. Selbst wenn du einen Adapter für die Magurahebel  kriegst, musst du die Schalthebel immer noch auf den I-Spec-Deckel umrüsten, sonst kann der Adapter nirgends andocken.
> Summasumarum sparst du bestenfalls etwas bei den Adaptern im Vergleich zu den XT-Bremshebeln, aber teuer wird es trotzdem.
> Ob das soviel aufgeräumter aussehen wird als so wie es jetzt ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Müssen die dann auch nochmal entlüftet werden? Muss dann nur der hebel getauscht werden? kann leider keine weiteren infos dazu finden


----------



## Toolkid (24. Februar 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Gibt es für die 11x XT Schalthebel überhaupt schon die I-Spec Deckel einzeln?


https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Abdeckungseinheit-fuer-SL-M8000-I-mit-I-Spec-II-p45861/


----------



## Toolkid (24. Februar 2016)

xfr0stx schrieb:


> Müssen die dann auch nochmal entlüftet werden? Muss dann nur der hebel getauscht werden? kann leider keine weiteren infos dazu finden


Da die Hebel leer geliefert werden, muss da natürlich noch Öl aufgefüllt werden.


----------



## xfr0stx (21. März 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Magura hat so was für Sram und für Shimano in Vorbereitung soll ev. im Frühjahr lieferbar sein.   Gruß Bodo


Wo könnte man erfahren, sobald die Komponenten lieferbar sind? Der Setup von MT5 und XT ist echt total ätzend!


----------



## xfr0stx (23. März 2016)

Da keine Antwort erhalten, direkt an Magura gewandt. Die Antwort kam zügig "Wir haben noch keinen genauen Liefertermin, sie sollen aber gegen ende April kommen."


----------



## danchoize (23. März 2016)

Du kannst diesen Hope Adapter benutzen. Du brauchst dann den xt8000 Schalthebel mit iSpec-B und NICHT den mit iSpec-II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xfr0stx (23. März 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Du kannst diesen Hope Adapter benutzen. Du brauchst dann den xt8000 Schalthebel mit iSpec-B und NICHT den mit iSpec-II



Welchen Adapter?


----------



## danchoize (23. März 2016)

xfr0stx schrieb:


> Welchen Adapter?


Na den aus Posting #7


----------



## xfr0stx (15. April 2016)

Anfang Mai sollen die Shiftmix Shellen von Magura kommen (laut Facebook/Magura). Nun ist die Frage, benötige ich neue Shifter? Es sind ja momentan diese montiert seitens Radon http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xt-2-3-fach-rapidfire-plus-sl-m8000-links-450112 . Wie mache ich das am besten?


----------



## drobbel (29. April 2016)

Spricht eigentlich etwas dagegen, ne MT5 mit einem Deore-Bremshebel zu verheiraten? Habe gerade eine MT5 übrig wo die Leitung zu kurz ist und nachdem ein Magura-Leitung+Oliven-Set für fu**ing 30 Euro über die Theke geht, werde ich sie einfach ans Hardtail packen und, um nicht zwei verschiedene Bremshebel am selben Rad fahren zu müssen, eben auf den Deore-Bremshebel (2015? M615) umbauen.


----------



## Schnipp (29. April 2016)

Jo, geht.
Brauchst halt von Shimano den Pin und Olive passen für den Bremshebel. 
(Leitung muss natürlich die von Magura sein.)

Im TechTalk - Bremsen Unterforum gibt es einen ausführlichen Thread zu MT-Sattel mit Shimano Bremsgriffen.


----------



## drobbel (30. April 2016)

Dann bleibt nur die Frage, wie ausgewogen es sich fährt, vorne den MT5-Anker und am Hinterrad die kleine Deore zuhaben...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. April 2016)

drobbel schrieb:


> Dann bleibt nur die Frage, wie ausgewogen es sich fährt, vorne den MT5-Anker und am Hinterrad die kleine Deore zuhaben...



Wir sind gespannt auf Deine Erfahrung 

Gruß aus Riva, Andi


----------

